# lvwimax: how to set tap0 MAC address on boot



## aligatormilk (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi!

I'm having some trouble setting up net/lvwimax. It is a userland driver for Samsung SWC-U200 wimax modem which most likely is not very widely used. However it uses the tap0 network interface which is created by lvwimax itself. lvwimax requires me to set the MAC address manually in the /etc/rc.conf file which I did. The problem is that it doesn't seem to attribute it to the tap0 on boot (a MAC address is generated automatically and it is not the right one) and this in turn renders connection impossible. So the question is: how do I set the permanent MAC address for tap0?

If it is of any use, my machine runs FreeBSD 9.0 on amd64 notebook.

Thank you!


----------



## bbzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Is tap loaded on boot?

/boot/loader.conf:


```
if_tap_load="YES"
```

I use tap for something different, but it configures itself fine (with proper stuff in /etc/rc.conf).


----------



## aligatormilk (Jan 22, 2012)

It wasn't but I tried it, just to check - doesn't help. The thing is that tap0 _does_ load. But its MAC is not the MAC I attributed in /etc/rc.conf by adding the line 
	
	



```
lvwimax_mac_address="XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX"
```
 And from here on I no longer understand anything, therefore I ask for help


----------

